# 10 Truly Ridiculous Criminal Acts



## Hawke (Aug 9, 2010)

Source:
http://listverse.com/2010/07/16/10-truly-ridiculous-criminal-acts/

These are supposedly 10 real stories of criminals that had an unexpected outcome.


Here's the one where two guys attempted to rob Chuck Norris:



> The police arrived about 4 minutes later, 3 officers in two cars, and  were greeted by the scene of two men with SEVERELY broken arms (the  bones had gone through the skin) sitting on the curb, two bloody knives  in the gutter, and Chuck Norris, the Almighty Himself, leaning against  the wall, wearing his beard, jeans, cowboy boots and a cowboy hat.he  shrugged at them.  The police started laughing so hard that they bent  over, holding their sides, unable to put the handcuffs on the muggers.   One of them managed to ask, Did you not know who he was?!
> One of them said, Yeah, we knew who he was!  We figured all that crap on TV was fake!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nomad (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you.  This listing made my day.


----------

